
Fishing Habits of Northwoods' Wolves - curtis
https://www.npr.org/2018/12/22/678668772/the-secret-fishing-habits-of-northwoods-wolves
======
2snakes
Wow fishing and eating blueberries, very adaptable and intelligent.

